# установка install-amd64-minimal-20090903.iso

## acril

Здравствуйте!

Не нашел подходящей темы чтобы разместить свой вопрос. Пришлось создать новую тему....

Если модераторы посчитают тему не нужной, могут удалить её перенеся пост в тему, которую считают подходящей, но сообщив куда именно перенесли сообщение.  :Smile: 

По существу вопроса. Скрывать нечего, полный ламер в линуксе, но перепробовав другие дистрибютивы, которые  устанавливал без проблем (мандрива, минт, убунта, сабойон) и именно после сабойона решил поставить генту в надежде, что она не будет глючит как предыдущие устанавливаемые дистрибютивы.

Скачал install-amd64-minimal-20090903.iso Записал cdrecord из терминала, запустил....

* в руководстве сказано, будет полосочка во время  загрузки - её нет.

* указано, что после запуска сд булет приглашение рута - этого нет.

* говориться как запустить фдиск, но система отвечает что не удалось запустить его, либо нет такой директории.

и т.п. с другими коммандами написаными в руководстве.

Вопроса два:

1)  это я такой дибильный или руководство написано для старых версий установок и ныне просто не соответствует действительности?

2) что же  делать в моём случае?

А это скриншот.... 

[IMG]http://keep4u.ru/imgs/s/2009/09/14/9a/9abc56a7cf23bcb040592a364aae80e7.jpg[/IMG]

----------

## vasya

 *acril wrote:*   

> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Не нашел подходящей темы чтобы разместить свой вопрос. Пришлось создать новую тему....
> 
> Если модераторы посчитают тему не нужной, могут удалить её перенеся пост в тему, которую считают подходящей, но сообщив куда именно перенесли сообщение. 
> ...

 

1. Руководство предполагает определенный набор знаний

2. Для начала почитайте любую документацию по основам работы с Linux. Там обычно пишут чем отличается приглашение суперпользователя от приглашения рядового пользователя, а также описываются основные команды.

Касаемо скриншота. По всей видимости диск у вас называется /dev/sda, точно не видно на скриншоте, список определенных дисковых устройств можно посмотреть выполнив команду fdisk -l . Но лучше следуйте пункту 2, когда будете иметь определенный набор знаний руководство по установке покажется вам очень подробным и понятным.

----------

